# 1970 Trim Tag codes for Cordova Top Colors



## System (7 mo ago)

I can find numerical codes for Cordova tops. 1=White, 2=Black, 5=Sandalwood, 7=Dark Gold, and 9=Dark Green. However, all the trim tags I'm seeing are letter codes. Is there a place to see what letter code corresponds with each numerical code? I thought it was a direct cross and I could count letters. This made sense as White Cordova = 1 and A. However, I'm seeing some cars where that theory doesn't mesh. For example, I've seen a few with Dark Gold Cordova that are listed as H on the tag. G = 7 if counting letters so that theory doesn't work...


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

System said:


> I can find numerical codes for Cordova tops. 1=White, 2=Black, 5=Sandalwood, 7=Dark Gold, and 9=Dark Green. However, all the trim tags I'm seeing are letter codes. Is there a place to see what letter code corresponds with each numerical code? I thought it was a direct cross and I could count letters. This made sense as White Cordova = 1 and A. However, I'm seeing some cars where that theory doesn't mesh. For example, I've seen a few with Dark Gold Cordova that are listed as H on the tag. G = 7 if counting letters so that theory doesn't work...


The numerical codes seem to be it, and correct as you show. However, the paint codes seemed to have changed in 1969 onward with the addition of a letter, so a number and a letter. Examples: Polar White - 10/C, Starlight Black - 19/A, Cardinal Red 75/R, Pepper Green -48/M, etc.. So all available colors are listed in this way.

That said, maybe the letter code you are questioning is part of the body paint codes used in 1970 as different assembly plants used different codes - they were not universal across all the GM assembly plants that built Pontiacs.

Just my guess.


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

From the listings I'm seeing Jim, many are saying the letter portion of the PNT code indicates the Cordova top color. Many even state that in their listings when breaking down the trim tag numbers...


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

System said:


> From the listings I'm seeing Jim, many are saying the letter portion of the PNT code indicates the Cordova top color. Many even state that in their listings when breaking down the trim tag numbers...


OK, I pulled my info from the GTOOA association book on all years GTO's.

Aha, maybe this is it. In the Restoration Guide, it lists wheel colors for rims. A=Black, E=Atoll Blue, M=Pepper Green, Z=Granada Gold. 

So that would make sense seeing the wheels(rims) were offered in a choice of colors.


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

The letter I'm referring to is called the "Upper Body Color" according to PHS. Not a wheel color and A = White in this situation.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

System said:


> The letter I'm referring to is called the "Upper Body Color" according to PHS. Not a wheel color and A = White in this situation.



OK, then I am at a loss on this one. You may want to contact PHS and ask them as they most likely would know what the "A" stands for unless another member can provide an answer.


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

Thanks Jim! I was thinking of giving them a ring on Monday...


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

System said:


> Thanks Jim! I was thinking of giving them a ring on Monday...



Ok, then let us know what the answer is as I am sure it may help others.


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

Absolutely will….


----------



## bomar316 (Mar 28, 2019)

Numbers are Pontiac Codes and letters are trim tag codes. For 1970 dark gold tops the Pontiac code is 7 and tag code is H. According to the book I have on GTO codes.


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

Awesome @bomar316 ! Can you post the rest of the trim tag letter codes or post a picture of the page from your book? I think this is pretty hard to find info as I've been all over the net. Finding the Pontiac numerical codes is easy. Finding the trim tag letter code list has proven most elusive...


----------



## goatboy1970 (6 mo ago)

I actually made a thread about decoding my trim tag to see if my 70 had a vinyl top. The trim tag says 48/48 for upper/lower and the PHS factory invoice says MM and doesn't have a vinyl top RPO. It had a vinyl top when I bought it in 97, but if it didn't orginally have it, I'd rather just paint it. Any help decoding this?


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

I'm thinking your car didn't have it if it's 48/48 PNT. That would mean it was Pepper Green top to bottom... M/M on your order sheet seems to indicate the same. Cordova Top should also be listed under your options. Mine shows it as CORDOVA TOP $100.05 MSRP as code # SVT. It's actually the first option listed on my order sheet.


----------



## goatboy1970 (6 mo ago)

System said:


> I'm thinking your car didn't have it if it's 48/48 PNT. That would mean it was Pepper Green top to bottom... M/M on your order sheet seems to indicate the same. Cordova Top should also be listed under your options. Mine shows it as CORDOVA TOP $100.05 MSRP as code # SVT. It's actually the first option listed on my order sheet.


Very much what I was suspecting.


----------



## goatboy1970 (6 mo ago)

System said:


> I'm thinking your car didn't have it if it's 48/48 PNT. That would mean it was Pepper Green top to bottom... M/M on your order sheet seems to indicate the same. Cordova Top should also be listed under your options. Mine shows it as CORDOVA TOP $100.05 MSRP as code # SVT. It's actually the first option listed on my order sheet.


 PHS confirmed that it would be listed as an RPO on the invoice, so it was a painted-roof car from the factory.


----------

